# Breeding Death's Head Cockroaches - Need Advice!



## Xanthe (May 31, 2012)

*Hello all! =)*

I'm new to cockroaches really, and initially thought I had all girls. (The people I got them from didn't know the genders, and couldn't tell me how to sex them when I asked, but I fell in love and got them regardless!)

Anyway, one of my ladies has abandoned an ooth. (I've heard that this can be due to stress, or was dropped whilst she was rotating it.) Which leads me to believe I have at least one male.

Currently, I'm feeding them carrot and ensure that their soil is moist to keep their enclosure humid. The temperature is around 26/27°C, but can reach 30/32°C on a hot day.

I'd really love some roach nymphs, so any help would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks in advance, 
*~Xanthe*


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I breed deaths' heads as feeders for my tarantulas. I keep them in a large plastic tub with egg crates stacked end on, and a large mesh panel in the lid for ventilation.
I feed them on ground up dog or cat biscuits, sometimes fish flakes and carrot or apple for moisture.
The box is on top of my snake's viv for warmth and they breed just fine.

They can be a bit slow to get going and the more you mess with them the less likely they are to breed. They need plenty of peace and quiet.

You can sex them by looking at the end segment on their underneath. Males will have a small end segment and the female's will be big and wide, they are slightly fatter in the body also.

edit - I see you are feeding them carrot, for good breeding they need a protin source also, consider feeding fish flakes or ground up dog biscuit.


----------



## Xanthe (May 31, 2012)

*@garlicpickle*

Thankyou very much for the information! 

I am keeping the on top of our Tropical Aquarium for heat & by the looks of things I have 1 boy and 2 girls. 

I have just given them some fish flakes and one of them is already tucking in so fingers crossed I'll eventually get some babies! 

I'd like to sustain them, but any surplus can be fed to my Platey. He does love his roaches!

Thanks again, 
*~Xanthe*


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can send you a few sub adults if you would like your colony to grow a bit quicker?


----------



## Xanthe (May 31, 2012)

*@garlicpickle

*That would be absolutely wonderful & so kind of you! 
How much would you like to send a few of them to me? *

~Xanthe
*


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I sent you a message Xanthe.


----------



## Xanthe (May 31, 2012)

*@garlicpickle

*I have sent a reply!
Although I have no idea if it went through or not, since it's not in my sent for some reason. =S
* 
~Xanthe*


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Give them a few inches of organic potting soil too, they will burrow into it and it's a good hiding place for them and it retains moisture and humidity. I've got hundreds of death's head roaches since getting about 15 adults 18 months ago. They're a useful feeder for loads of different predators. Once you get started breeding, you'll never run out, as long as you let a handful mature and start a new generation. I keep mine in a plastic tub on top of a warm viv and they're very active. They provide enrichment for lizards as they bolt as soon as you throw them in, which can be a bit of a challenge for some lizards; they chase them round the viv, providing mental activity as well as exercise (for the lizard, that is - it's just the end of the line for the roach!)

Another point which you may consider is dusting their food - I dust my roaches' food maybe once, twice a week, that way the vits/minerals will be passed onto whatever is eating them. I find that the roaches will eat just about anything but I do vary their diet, including fruit, veg, cereals, low-protein cat biscuits, bits of toast, leftover lizard food, leaves, mushrooms, fish flakes... I have given them stale pizza on one occasion and they blitzed it! Bit like the film 'Joe's Apartment'. If you like roaches and haven't seen the film, check it out!!

The nymphs are tiny when they hatch and will spend a lot of time hidden away. The adults develop a nice golden colour with big wings and they glide about if you let them - nice looking insects, good choice! :2thumb:


----------

